# Help - any information or ideas about pocket watch with unusual hour markers



## Keef (Sep 21, 2015)

A friend is trying to find out about a pocket watch that's been in his family. I don't know any details as yet, but I was fascinated by the hour markings. No conventional numbers but yet not just markers, plus the chevrons, with different markers at certain number positions (two chevrons or chevron pointing out instead of in).

Does anyone recognise them or have any insights please?



Thanks,

Keith


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

The numbers are from the time of the Ottoman Empire. Use 'serkisof' or 'Ottoman' to search Google, wikipedia or ebay.

The Turkish alphabet and numbering were replaced by the new Turkish Republic under Ataturk.


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks very much - I'll look into that. It's great to have a starting point - I'd never have guessed that!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Julian is yer man for Turkish Delights - - mean Digits, I have seen an illustration years ago about the same sort of markings on a long case clock, but thought just "weird" and went on my way!

Welcome to the forum BTW


----------



## Paul Audemars (Oct 31, 2013)

If you can get it open we'd all like to see a shot of the movement.

Some of the watches made for the Ottoman market were very ornate. Is there a serial number on the cuvette or the movement?

P


----------



## Keef (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm not sure he'll want to open it up himself (and I haven't the skills/bravery either, unfortunately) - but he's looking to get it valued so I'm sure whoever he finds to do that will open it to investigate further. All I have is the photo. It's in a silver full case (hallmarks inside the lid but I don't know what), but otherwise that's all I have.

I'll ask him to be sure to take pictures of the movement if/when he gets it valued - a second opinion and more interesting facts from you experts would be invaluable 

Thanks again folks!

Actually - is there any guidance on getting watches like this valued? He's in Leeds (Yorkshire), so was thinking about local jewelers or auction houses.


----------



## eri231 (Jun 28, 2015)

The stylised Ottoman numerals are closely related
to Persian numbers, which are a variant of Arabic,
known in numerological nomenclature as "Eastern
Arabic" numerals. Whereas European numbers
originated from "Western Arabic" numerals,
which were developed in Andalusia (Muslim Spain)
and the Maghreb (North Africa).









regards enrico


----------

